# Driving to Alvor from Rennes



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

We are driving to Alvor at the end of January. We want to avoid snow if possible...any suggestions as to the best route? Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Follow E80 E5 E80 or E80 E5 southwards you shouldn't have any problems, snow you'll just have to keep up with weather news, 

Don't forget electronic tolls from Poruguese border
Home - Portal de Portagens


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks. So basically as far as Salamanca then on to Sevilla? Google maps loses those road numbers after Salamanca:-( or at least the android tablet version does.....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

My preference of route would be to head south to Madrid at Valladolid and then head for Seville and enter the Algarve from the east.
The route is about the same in distance but all but 50 kms are on the motorway.

a freidn does the route regularly and that is the way the gos.

BTW Valladolid was totally snowed in at the end of January last year and accessible only from the north.

SO WEATHER CHECK BEFORE YOU LEAVE


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you. Our problem is that we cannot put snow chains on our car and do not want to buy winter tyres just for one day or so. We read that the Spanish police are hot about stopping you enter if there is snow and you do not have such things. Is this true?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Requirements for Spanish cars i.e. 2 triangles, spare glasses etc can't be imposed on a non Spanish car, but I comply because it saves arguments and aggro, there is no legal requirement to carry chains but there are signs where it is compulsory to fit and use them, and also depending on conditions police might not allow you to proceed without chains or road is cleared, if you can't fit them just bear in mind you might have some unexpected stops


----------

